# Delta  Batttery Tube and CAP WANTED



## JMack (Nov 23, 2013)

Needing a delta battery tube for my ladies 1935 hawthorne duralium bicycle or a monark silver king thanks you...credit saladshooter here for the pic...


----------



## JMack (Oct 26, 2018)

Bump


----------



## locomotion (Oct 27, 2018)

up


----------



## JMack (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## bricycle (May 21, 2019)

I assume you are speaking of the D cell tube, not a No.6 battery can?


----------



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

The usual stacked D cell a la Monark Silver King type yes thanks


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (May 25, 2019)

Can you post a photo of what you need?


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)




----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Nashman (Sep 2, 2019)

I have a rough one with clamps. End is pretty much baked with rust. I have some Schwinn approved made in Germany green block pedals too, and 3 extra green blocks. They spin nice look straight, some obvious patina. Do you have an extra late model ND 2 speed knuckle actuator ( spins onto axle)?


----------



## JMack (Sep 2, 2019)

How much are you asking for the battery tube and is it a Delta and do you have pictures of the ends and the cap?


----------



## Nashman (Sep 2, 2019)

JMack said:


> How much are you asking for the battery tube and is it a Delta and do you have pictures of the ends and the cap?



Not sure if it's a Delta. It's a bit rough/dings/scratches. One ( closed) end is decent with stock hole, cap/open end part is pretty much toast ( pictured) with a crack, VERY rusty, would not be a working end/switch is pooched etc. I'd take $40.00 U.S. for the tube and cap, postage would cost about $15.00 U.S. ( in Canada our rates are obscene $$) No pressure, just thought I'd offer it up. I have another Cabe member( after you) that is looking for a tube too, maybe not as concerned about condition. This would have to go on a well worn bike to look correct/not much chance on it working unless you replaced the cap. I'm honest to a fault. It's not something I'd use...ha!! Can you believe I was a salesman?


----------



## Nashman (Sep 2, 2019)

It did come off a 1930's Hawthorne Flo cycle/Air Flow.


----------



## JMack (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## JMack (Sep 2, 2019)

Done thanks


----------



## Nashman (Sep 2, 2019)

JMack said:


> Including the clamps yes? PayPal address? Thanks



Yes, clamps included. I'll PM you my P/P, use as Family friend please.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 3, 2019)

JMack said:


> Shipping to:
> Jason Mack
> 1200 FOREST RD. N.W. ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO, U.S.A.  87114



Shipped this morning Jason "tracked packet/box" Canada Post. PM'd the track #. Cheers, Bob


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 31, 2022)

Here's your chance! But you'll have to pull out the big boy wallet!

Thread 'DOND NOS Delta silveray with battery tube in box' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dond-nos-delta-silveray-with-battery-tube-in-box.219299/


----------

